
Why We Need to Forgive Kevin Hart - renownedmedia
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/07/opinion/kevin-hart-oscars-tweets.html
======
fapjacks
To echo another poster here, what goes crazy is not "the internet" or even
particularly any number of people on the internet, but the sort of
disembodied, roiling click-frenzy created by the media in order to sell more
ads. I was just twelve hours ago talking to a good friend of mine about
exactly this, in a different context. He was also in the Army, a lifetime ago,
but he was trained and worked in psychological operations. When I complained
about the stupidity and insanity of a mass media infrastructure that survives
only as a reflection of its ability to confuse and worry information consumers
into reflexively clicking links to expose themselves to more advertising, he
said he recognizes this situation as something that psyops would try to
achieve after infiltrating enemy territory with more conventional special
forces: Pervasive FUD, misdirection, and the reassignment of relevancy to
advance at least one agenda.

------
lettergram
> the internet goes crazy

Arguably it's the media reporting on it that goes crazy. Just don't report on
some of this stuff, they don't need to report on two or three irritated tweets
- it's not news.

~~~
creaghpatr
‘Nutpicking’ is now a common tactic of the media.

[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nutpicking](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nutpicking)

------
Kye
All I've seen is some checkmarks on Twitter speaking of "the LGBT community"
needing to forgive him as though there were one unified bloc. I barely noticed
and will probably never hear about this again once it passes by.

I was only vaguely aware of this guy before all this. His apology (on Twitter)
seems sincere. I don't know what he said, but looking it up is not in the
spirit of forgiveness and moving forward.

------
bdz
If the always enraged Twitter community don't believe in that people can
change then how do they think the world can be a different place?

------
nezaj
This is reminds me of the new season of BoJack Horseman

